# Can somebody w/Onan Performer 20?



## BigRed1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello gang, I recently picked up an oddball mower with the Onan Performer 20 engine on it. It's a P220G/I model. Engine runs very strong w/no smoking, or odd sounds. Beautiful running machine.

What I have is a "Custom Residential" made 1990 Kut Kwick CL20-60 commercial mower. It's a rear steer, that's on a smaller scale than what is seen on Kut Kwick's pages. 

What I would like to know is if there's any weak points of these motors. The Performer model I know, used Electronic Ignition(point-less)system.

I've found many sites about rebuilding and parts, but nobody says anything of weak points/components to have spare parts of, for those just-n-case moments.

I do at this time have a Onan "engine parts catalog", and I'm making a folder of cross references of filters and such to have on hand.

Only oil used since new(I'm 3rd owner) has only been Rotella from what PO told me.

Thanks so much.


----------



## BigRed1 (Nov 10, 2013)

NOBODY with this motor can give me any hints of weak points of a Onan Performer 20 to watch for?


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

All I know about Onan's is, in the Wheel Horse 520 Series at least, the rear cylinder had a tendency to loosen it's valve seats. Probably caused by grass accumulation reducing cooling.


----------



## BigRed1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for info Thirdroc17.
I should not have any problems as I blow the motors of my mowers off before putting up, and with the Onan motor it's sitting out in open where there's no blockage of any air.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Post a pic of it! We love pics !


----------



## b12 (Feb 5, 2014)

BigRed1 said:


> Hello gang, I recently picked up an oddball mower with the Onan Performer 20 engine on it. It's a P220G/I model. Engine runs very strong w/no smoking, or odd sounds. Beautiful running machine.
> 
> What I have is a "Custom Residential" made 1990 Kut Kwick CL20-60 commercial mower. It's a rear steer, that's on a smaller scale than what is seen on Kut Kwick's pages.
> 
> ...


I realize this thread is a few months old, but hopefully this info may help.
I have no experience with the Performer 20, but have had a couple Performer 16, in Wheel Horse Garden Tractors.
If you are looking for weak points in the Onan Performer Series Engine, this might be one.

One problem that really puzzled me once was when the engine got warm (after about 10 -15 minutes of mowing) the engine would stop, just like turning off the ignition key.
It would not start again until the engine cooled down. The process would repeat once it warmed up again. I thought it was a bad coil at first, but the same problem continued after changing the coil.
The culprit was the ignition module located underneath the flywheel.
I discovered after searching a few tractor forums, that a few other folks who have dealt with the Onan performer series engines have had the same ignition module problem, and had the same symptoms of the engine shutting down when it got warm.


----------



## BigRed1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks B5.

That looks like something I have in my '02 Triumph. Worked in combo with coil(s) to sense the timing(load) of when to produce spark.

Might pick one up to have on hand.


----------



## Scmdrdj (Aug 14, 2015)

the only other thing with that engine is valve adjust, factory recommends every 500 hours but they will run 1000 hours before the valves don't close. (spec.: intake 0.005in and exh 0.013in)


----------

